# my coffee corner



## darrenw1 (Nov 12, 2010)

now the learning starts. darren


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

What a great set up, grinder looks fantastic


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers Darren, that looks like a great setup. What are the beans you have there?


----------



## darrenw1 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, the beans are two 908g bags from coffee direct,golden crema and ernesto, both delivered for just less than £28, but have found that the wittards shop near me has a good range of fresh beans to try. will probly take a while to find my perfect bean, but its all fun and practice looking.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Nice setup, how do you find the Fracino machine?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Like the setup! Looks great! How's the Fracino?


----------



## darrenw1 (Nov 12, 2010)

The fracino is great but it is my first big machine so i hav'nt had anything to compare it with, i need to sort out the cleaning and flushing part to keep it in tip top condition. all i have read about making a good cup of coffee is now coming into play, the grinding,tamping,timing ect but its great fun lol. very pleased with the whole setup.


----------

